# Wow! Lolly's changed sooo much in 7 weeks!



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Pictures taken at 5 weeks and 12 weeks old. She's growing up fast!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

she is lovely, its like she has a hint of lemon roan in her.

what colour were mum and dad, what were the rest of the litter like.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Mum's lemon Roan and Dad's Parti. There were 3 others in her litter with similar colours to Lolly (but with more apricot bits, Lolly was the lightest in colour) and 2 black and white ones.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She's really growing fast and so is her coat. It's a bit scary how fast they grow - I remember thinking that Dylan was going to be huge, but then about 7 months they just stop.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is just adorable!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is very very pretty, xx


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Gorgeous!! Such a cutie!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh yes just look how much longer her legs look x


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

She is beautiful xx


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

stunner in the making very nice xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I love her colours, she's very pretty.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

What a pretty face, loving the fluffy ears.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

growing fast that little beauty....and lots more growing to do...keep taking weekly shots. it will be cool to look back when she is full grown


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yes we must take that same pose again as it's great to compare. 

Thank you all for your lovely comments. We're totally smitten with her!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I loooooooooove the apricots so much. She is just utterly beautiful!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I loooooooooove the apricots so much. She is just utterly beautiful!!


Hey - you get an apricot and call her Flo, I'll go for a choc and call her Rosie


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahhah that would be cute!!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> Hey - you get an apricot and call her Flo, I'll go for a choc and call her Rosie


I can't have an Apricot. I don't know how you Apricot owners cope when they get muddy. It woudl break my heart. If I had one, it would have to stay in a little glass cage all day long so I could fawn over how beautiful it was! And I think Kendal might tell me off for that. 

With Rosie, you can't see the mud!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree, chocs are soooooo practical. Now if only I'd had a brown rug and not a cream one............


----------

